# Will You Pray?



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 20, 2010)

Would you like to pray with me?  I have begun to have a time of prayer for different Continents and Countries all over the world.  I am taking one day every week and praying for salvation for the people, and for all the missionaries that are there doing the Lord's work. I also will be praying for the children as well.  In addition, I will fast one meal a week.  You don't have to do a fast, this is something I am being led to do.  If your heart is quickened to do so, praise the Lord!

I will be displaying a map of each continent/country every week in this thread.  Each map may have the different areas shown in it, so that you may be led to pick out one area or more, or just every area on the map.

You can pray on your own time, but if the Lord has shown you something while you were praying, and you would like to share, please feel free to do so here in this thread.

I am going to begin with Australia.  

Blessings to all!

N&W



​


----------



## Aviah (Mar 20, 2010)

Let's do it...


----------



## ONAMSHN (Mar 20, 2010)

I surely will!!!


----------



## michc (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm in too.


----------



## Laela (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll pray on it; sounds like a fantastic idea!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks, ladies.  

I have been so hyped up about this and today, I was at a special luncheon for pastors, and this was one of the topics that was brought up...I got too excited!!!

Blessings to all of you!


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Mar 20, 2010)

I most certainly will... wonderful idea and thread!


----------



## Laela (Mar 21, 2010)

It's interesting that Australia is first, since Geoscience Australia is a leader for providing geoscientific info. There was a 5.3 quake near that region today
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Maps/region/Australia.php


To quote Franklin Graham "_Prayer is the most important action any of us can take for the cause of Christ in this world_"

Hot coals lumped together, keeps a fire going 2 Peter 1: 7-8

Amen


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 21, 2010)

Laela said:


> It's interesting that Australia is first, since Geoscience Australia is a leader for providing geoscientific info. There was a 5.3 quake near that region today
> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Maps/region/Australia.php
> 
> 
> ...


The Holy Spirit knows more than I, that is for sure!  I did not know the information you have posted, Laela...and I'm glad you did.  Blessings to you always, sis.


----------



## Ithacagurl (Mar 22, 2010)

I will be praying


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 22, 2010)

Ithacagurl said:


> I will be praying


Thank you, sis!


----------



## sidney (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll be participating.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 22, 2010)

sidney said:


> I'll be participating.


 wonderful, wonderful!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 23, 2010)

The Holy Spirit knows and reveals to us what we should pray for....check this out:

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5jsUHFNaMnfNfu7Y-M79He0BNSr-A

*Chaos as freak storm batters Australia's Perth*
  (AFP) – 5 hours ago


 PERTH — Some 100,000 people were left without power on Tuesday after a  freak storm battered the Australian city of Perth, hurling golf  ball-sized hailstones and causing floods and landslides.


Western  Australia premier Colin Barnett estimated a damage bill of hundreds of  millions of dollars after the wild weather smashed into the city late on  Monday, paralysing flights and commuter traffic.


Thousands of  residents jammed emergency phone lines as falling trees downed power  cables and crashed into homes in the worst storm seen in years.  Hospitals were flooded and some damaged schools remained closed on  Tuesday.


*"I think from my memory this would be the most severe  weather conditions we've had since the famous May storm in 1994, *where  we had very, very strong winds and a massive loss of power supply,"  Barnett told public broadcaster ABC.


"Hopefully the damage to the  power supply won't be as severe but I suspect this time we've got a lot  more damage to buildings and housing."
Nearly 160,000 homes lost  power at the height of the storm, which brought wind gusts over 120  kilometres (75 miles) per hour and dumped nearly 40 millimetres (1.6  inches) of rain.


About 20 people were evacuated from one  hospital's emergency room after the roof collapsed, while a landslip  near the city centre crushed two parked cars and filled one apartment  with mud. Stained-glass windows and glasshouses were shattered at  The University of Western Australia, where vice-chancellor Allan Robson  said there had been "considerable" damage.


"We were in the eye of  the storm, the hail was incredible, the rain was incredible," Robson  said. An "insurance catastrophe" had been declared for the city,  the Insurance Council of Australia said.


Cars had their  windscreens and back windows smashed by the hailstones, while hazardous  driving conditions worsened when 150 sets of traffic lights went blank.  Some central office buildings were evacuated for safety reasons.


Further  storms are forecast to follow the unusual weather, which comes after  Perth's driest southern hemisphere summer on record with just 0.2  millimetres of rain in December, January and February.


On Sunday, a  category two cyclone hit the Great Barrier Reef coastline on  Australia's east, ripping trees out of the ground and smashing boats and  houses.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you to every person that prayed with me this past week for Australia!  God showed me that He is actively working in the hearts of the people there, and that the manifestations of His power has been seen and will be made known throughout that region!  

If you would like to share about what the Lord has shown you this past week concerning *Australia*, please do so!

God is doing something new....keep praying! 

Our next location we will be praying for is: *China*

We know that China has one of the largest populations of people in the whole world.  There are many missionaries that are spreading the Gospel of Jesus Christ there, and many people are coming to know who Jesus Christ is as Savior and Lord of their lives.

Let us pray for the missionaries, and especially for the underground churches that are there.  Pray that they will continue to get more bibles in their language there.  There are some who only have 1 page of scripture for the whole church, and that's what they read...and they can't get enough of it.  We pray that those who are bringing in the bibles there can get them in, without having to be persecuted.

Again, you can pray for the whole country or you can pick out 1 or 2 areas within the country...do it as the Holy Spirit leads.

Praise the name of the Lord, Jesus!

Love to all of you who have a heart to pray for the people....Your reward is not far away!

Blessings, always....N&W


----------



## Laela (Mar 25, 2010)

Morning... still praying....

It's fascination to me that you post on China. This week, my DH told me about Jesse Duplantis' visit to heaven and he'd mentioned seeing many "Oriental" babies but not many "Orientals' 

Check out this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sw-wM-u8-aA

God bless


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 25, 2010)

Laela said:


> Morning... still praying....
> 
> It's fascination to me that you post on China. This week, my DH told me about Jesse Duplantis' visit to heaven and he'd mentioned seeing many "Oriental" babies but not many "Orientals'
> 
> ...


Thanks, Laela.

I remember that video...I actually have that video.  Got it in the early 1990's.  I have to watch it again...it was a great video.

It was so interesting how Jesse Duplantis said that......


----------



## donna894 (Mar 25, 2010)

Absolutely I will pray..  Powerful thread.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 25, 2010)

donna894 said:


> Absolutely I will pray..  Powerful thread.


Hi sweetiepie 

Thank you for praying, donna894.  It takes special people to truly commit to praying in this manner, and I know you are a very special person 

Blessings, always!

N&W


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 29, 2010)

Bumping.....


----------



## LIKI51 (Mar 30, 2010)

This was a great idea!

We aslo should consistently pray for our country and government.  Especially with the godless ways we see daily.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 30, 2010)

LIKI51 said:


> This was a great idea!
> 
> We aslo should consistently pray for our country and government.  Especially with the godless ways we see daily.


Thank you.

In due time, I'm sure we will pray for our country, but the Holy Spirit is leading me in the areas 'around the world' for intercession for ministries, missionaries, etc.  Thank you for your heart to pray for USA and the government.  We do certainly need to pray


----------



## Laela (Mar 30, 2010)

Good afternoon, 

Here's an interesting news piece on China today  

*Google Says Glitch Blocks China Service*
By DAVID BARBOZA and MIGUEL HELFT
Published: March 30, 2010

SHANGHAI — Google’s search engine was apparently off limits for much of China late Tuesday, but the company said the problem was apparently a technical glitch of its own that caused searches to be blocked by China’s powerful Internet filter.

The disruption had led to concern that China had decided to punish the company for its decision last week to move out of Beijing and operate an uncensored Web site from Hong Kong.

Users trying to access Google in Chinese and English were able to reach the home page of the Web site but unable to complete a search. The screen displayed an error message.

Some users in Shanghai said late Tuesday that they had occasional access to Google’s Chinese-language site, but mostly the site was inaccessible.

But several hours after the problem became evident, Google issued a statement at its headquarters in Mountain View, Calif., that said: “Lots of users in China have been unable to search on Google.com.hk today. This blockage seems to have been triggered by a change on Google’s part.”

It explained that a search parameter, a string of characters that sends information about a query to Google, inadvertently contained code that China’s Internet blocking system — the so-called Great Firewall of China — associated with Radio Free Asia, a news service promoting democracy that receives financing from the United States government.

“We are currently looking at how to resolve this issue," the statement said.

On a Web page that monitors the availability of its products in China, Google reported that its mobile search service had been “partially blocked” in China since Sunday. But that page showed no problems with its search engine there.

China’s powerful blocking system has been known to cut off access to sites that run afoul of Beijing.

Facebook, Twitter and YouTube, which is owned by Google, have all been inaccessible here for much of the last year.

Because Beijing seemed to be angered by Google’s strident comments last week and in January about the country’s strict censorship controls, many analysts believed it was just a matter of time before China’s sophisticated Internet filters blocked the Google site.

Last week, citing frustration with Chinese censorship controls and online attacks that seemed to be coming from China, Google officially pulled its Chinese-language search engine out of the country and relocated it to Hong Kong, which still operates like an independent state.

The move ended Google’s four-year experiment with operating a Chinese-language search engine from Beijing under Chinese censorship rules.

Shortly after Google’s announcement, the state-controlled Xinhua news agency quoted an unnamed official at the State Council Information Office calling the decision “totally wrong.”

David Barboza reported from Shanghai, and Miguel Helft from San Francisco.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 30, 2010)

I KNOW the Holy Spirit is leading us to pray ladies.....

My heart weeps......

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/03/30/china-river-dead-babies_n_518169.html


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for that article, Laela!


----------



## Laela (Mar 30, 2010)

What's reassuring is God has a place of peace for them, in spite of that nation's role in Armageddon.







Nice & Wavy said:


> I KNOW the Holy Spirit is leading us to pray ladies.....
> 
> My heart weeps......
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/03/30/china-river-dead-babies_n_518169.html


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2010)

Laela said:


> What's reassuring is God has a place of peace for them, in spite of that nation's role in Armageddon.


Amen, sis 

Have a beautiful day!


----------



## Hair2Here (Mar 31, 2010)

I will pray too!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2010)

Hair2Here said:


> I will pray too!


Thank you, sis


----------



## Prudent1 (Mar 31, 2010)

More news on China.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36111323/ns/world_news-asiapacific/

http://www.persecution.org/suffering/countryinfodetail.php?countrycode=16


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 31, 2010)

Prudent1 said:


> More news on China.
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/36111323/ns/world_news-asiapacific/
> 
> http://www.persecution.org/suffering/countryinfodetail.php?countrycode=16



Thank you so much for these two links, Prudent1.  The first link is very interesting, as it seems to be falling right into place with the end times  The second link reveals that China doesn't mind religious material for personal use (so they say) but you are not allowed to distribute material.  That material is THE BIBLE!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 1, 2010)

Praise the Lord, intercessors!

Good morning, good morning, good morning 

This has been a week of deep prayer and intercession for the people who are serving in China.  God has shown me so much, and I'm grateful to Him for allowing me to see and experience His mercy and truth!  He is a great and awesome God!!!

The next location to pray for is:* Europe* 

I will be praying against the spirit of confusion that has been rising up there and praying for all the churches that are proclaiming the Word of God without fear.  Pray for the pastors and evangelists that are leading people to Jesus in record numbers, that their ministry be not hindered...in Jesus name!

Again, pray as the Holy Spirit leads.....





​ 
Love you ladies,

N&W


----------



## Laela (Apr 1, 2010)

Good Mort'ing! 



I had the UK on my mind this very morning before reading this post...was wondering when should I go see my fave Uncle and other relatives in London. I can't tell you how timely your posts in this thread have been. Wow. Amen..and have a Blessed Day!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 1, 2010)

Laela said:


> Good Mort'ing!
> 
> 
> 
> I had the UK on my mind this very morning before reading this post...was wondering when should I go see my fave Uncle and other relatives in London. I can't tell you how timely your posts in this thread have been. Wow. Amen..and have a Blessed Day!


....good Mort'ing to you too

Amen, Laela.  You know, I wasn't sure which area the Lord was showing me to pray for this week.  I couldn't grasp it for some reason.  So, when I looked at the atlas and I saw Europe, that's when the Holy Spirit showed me about the spirit of confusion there.  

I am always so amazed at God and how He uses His people to pray specifically for certain areas, or people or things....and then watch Him do the work He wants to do.

Prayer consists of not only talking to the Father, but waiting afterwards to see what He does with what you asked!  He is an awesome God!!!

I will most certainly keep your favorite uncle and family members in my prayers.  

Loving you with the love of the Lord!

Have a blessed day as well


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 1, 2010)

I will be praying more intensely for *HUNGRY*.  The Lord wants something from the people there...He wants their attention.


----------



## Laela (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank you, N&W! 

Well, the UK esp, London is on my mind today for some reason; so I'll keep this nation in prayer.. esp the Saints and all the children.  This site has many members living there. God bless and keep them all!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 1, 2010)

Laela said:


> Thank you, N&W!
> 
> Well, the UK esp, London is on my mind today for some reason; so I'll keep this nation in prayer.. esp the Saints and all the children.  This site has many members living there. God bless and keep them all!


You are more than welcome, Laela!

I know there are many living there from here....this week is going to be interesting I believe


----------



## Laela (Apr 3, 2010)

"_Rejoice evermore. Pray without ceasing. In every thing give thanks: for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus concerning you_" (1 Thessalonians 5:16-18, KJV)


*Have a Blessed Easter!*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 8, 2010)

I have been instructed to continue to pray for Europe this next upcoming week.  Must be obedient to the Holy Spirit.

Continue to pray, ladies!

Love you all! 



N&W


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 10, 2010)

Ladies, I knew that we should continue to pray for Europe.  The President of Poland, his wife and many of his cabinet, died in a plane crash  This is so sad, and my heart ached when I just heard this.

We must continue to pray for this country.  I'm sure things will never be the same there for the people.



N&W


----------



## pink219 (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm in! Good idea.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 10, 2010)

pink219 said:


> I'm in! Good idea.


 wonderful...thank you! 

N&W


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 15, 2010)

Whew...it's been a very interesting 2 weeks.  The Holy Spirit has shown me sooooo much!  As long as I have been a believer in Jesus, I haven't seen the things that the Holy Spirit has shown me till now.  He surely is the best teacher!!!

This week the Lord has led me to lift up *Central America...focusing on Mexico and the surrounding areas:* 







Pray that the Word of God will penetrate the hearts of the people.  Pray against the wickedness of the hearts of men there and that they will come to know Jesus as Savior and Lord of their lives.  Pray for the families who are poor, not only in substances, but in spirit!

And as always, pray as the Holy Spirit leads and please, share what the Lord shows you. 

Blessings, always....

N&W


----------



## Laela (Apr 19, 2010)

*Hosea 4:6*
_My people are destroyed for lack of knowledge: because thou hast rejected knowledge, I will also reject thee, that thou shalt be no priest to me: seeing thou hast forgotten the law of thy God, I will also forget thy children._


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 19, 2010)

Laela said:


> *Hosea 4:6*
> _My people are destroyed for lack of knowledge: because thou hast rejected knowledge, I will also reject thee, that thou shalt be no priest to me: seeing thou hast forgotten the law of thy God, I will also forget thy children._


The Holy Spirit is all over this post!!!


----------



## MA2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 19, 2010)

MA2010 said:


> Is it too late to join?


It's never too late for a heart that desires to pray  

Thanks for praying for the people in the world...


----------



## Xaragua (Apr 19, 2010)

I want to join


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 19, 2010)

joseelie said:


> I want to join


 Wonderful!!!!  Thank you so much for having a heart to pray!  

I thank God for you ladies that desire to pray along with me.  Many people don't have a desire to pray...and yes, I'm talking about believers in Jesus.  But, Jesus prayed...and interceded for ALL OF US and so the least that we can do is pray for the people He loves and desires to be with Him for eternity!

Much love to you ladies....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 22, 2010)

To the ladies who have been taking the time to pray:

*THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!*

I know that your heart is for the Lord and I so appreciate your commitment to pray.  The Lord has shown me that because of your diligence, what ever you have been believing Him for, He shall answer, soon and very soon!

Our next assignment will be: *The Middle East*  (I tried to shrink the map, but to no avail...sorry)






*Please pray that the Lord's will be done here in this entire region.  We know that His plan for mankind is perfect!!!
*
Amen!

Love to you, always....N&W​


----------



## Laela (May 3, 2010)

Good morning, Ladies!

Anyone planning to fast and/or pray during the *National Day of Prayer* on Thursday?


----------



## Prudent1 (May 3, 2010)

Laela said:


> Good morning, Ladies!
> 
> Anyone planning to fast and/or pray during the *National Day of Prayer* on Thursday?


Yep,
I usually do on that day especially.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 3, 2010)

Laela said:


> Good morning, Ladies!
> 
> Anyone planning to fast and/or pray during the *National Day of Prayer* on Thursday?


Yes.  5 churches are getting together that evening to pray and I am excited!

I have not been led to begin to pray for another country, so we will continue were we have been.

Blessings, always....

N&W


----------



## CinnaMocha (May 4, 2010)

N&W,

How great it is that you had it placed upon your heart to pick a region.  Whenever I pray for the world it's just so vast, and it never occured to focus on a a particular region.  It allows for those types of prayers to be extra specific...

I'd like to participate...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 5, 2010)

CinnaMocha said:


> N&W,
> 
> How great it is that you had it placed upon your heart to pick a region.  Whenever I pray for the world it's just so vast, and it never occured to focus on a a particular region.  It allows for those types of prayers to be extra specific...
> 
> I'd like to participate...


Hi CinnaMocha,

Thank you for joining us   I'm so happy that you are here 

Welcome!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 10, 2010)

Hello sisters!

We are now going to move on, as the Lord has released us to move on to another area in the world.  This week, we shall focus on the:* Caribbean *

We know that there has been unrest in the atmosphere in certain areas, but God has heard the cry of the saints in this entire region, and He desires to answer the cries of His people.

Pray that the people will hear His voice, and the voice of a stranger they will not follow.  Pray against the predators that are lurking, being used by the enemy, to restrict the people of God, and cause confusion in these areas.  Pray for the women and their children, that they lack nothing, in the name of Jesus!

Thank you so much for your continue prayer and commitment to pray...you all are in my heart and in my prayers, always 

Blessings,

N&W


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 10, 2010)

I'd like to join! I need to catch up on reading the thread though...


----------



## magviv (May 10, 2010)

I'd like to join as well!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 10, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> I'd like to join! I need to catch up on reading the thread though...


 wonderful!!!  Thank you so much for joining, Kimbb   Your prayers are needed!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 10, 2010)

magviv said:


> I'd like to join as well!


Wonderful  Wonderful!  Thank you for joining, magviv!  I so appreciate your willingness to pray for the nations! 

Both you and Kimbb are a true blessing in this forum!


----------



## Laela (May 11, 2010)

If anyone is interested in praying/fasting this Thursday until 4PM, feel free to PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 11, 2010)

Laela said:


> If anyone is interested in praying/fasting this Thursday until 4PM, feel free to PM me.
> 
> Thanks!


PM'ing you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 13, 2010)

Good Morning, ladies!

Thank you so much for being diligent in your prayers this past week.  Although we don't get to see the manifestations of God's hand on a nation at times, we KNOW He is at work, to will and to do His good pleasure!  Hallelujah!!!

This week, the Lord is leading us to pray for: *North & South Korea* 







My spirit is leaping for what the Lord is about to do in this region....

Pray that the Lord of the Harvest will continue to send out workers into the field!  Pray against the terror that tries to consume the people, out of fear...bind it up and cast it down!  Pray against the spirit of Anti-Christ that is so prevalent in the government of N. Korea, that their hearts be broken and they bow their knees before the King of kings and Lord of lords!!!  Pray and thank the Lord for the souls that will be saved in this entire region, for the Lord desires that ALL men come to repentance and that NO ONE would perish!

Love you ladies....

N&W​


----------



## Laela (May 14, 2010)

This Scripture is on my heart today

*1 Corinthians 7:5* (NASB)

 5(A)Stop depriving one another, except by agreement for a time, so that you may devote yourselves to prayer, and come together again so that (B)Satan will not tempt you because of your lack of self-control. 

Have a blessed day, Ladies!


----------



## Laela (May 18, 2010)

Joining in again on Thursday.... 

God bless!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 19, 2010)

Laela said:


> Joining in again on Thursday....
> 
> God bless!


Amen...thank you, sis!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 20, 2010)

What a blessed day of prayer and fasting!  God is so good!

Ladies,

We will continue to pray for North and South Korea.  The Lord wants to do a special work in this region, so we need to press in and intercede for this area.

We must stay here for a few weeks.  I believe that the Lord is going to reveal to us the reason why, soon.

Please, whatever you do, I urge you to fast while praying for this region.

Thanks in advance!

Love to you all!

N&W


----------



## Laela (May 21, 2010)

I got this in my email this morning; thought I'd share it in this thread for the Ladies participating:

Every time I am asked to pray, I think of the old deacon who always s prayed, 'Lord, prop us up on our leanin' side.' After hearing him pray that prayer many times, someone asked him why he prayed that prayer so fervently.

He answered, 'Well sir, you see, it's like this... I got an old barn out back. It's been there a long time; it's withstood a lot of weather; it's gone through a lot of storms, and it's stood for many years.

It's still standing. But one day I noticed it was leaning to one side a bit.

So I went and got some pine poles and propped it up on its leaning side so it wouldn't fall.

Then I got to thinking about that and how much I was like that old barn. I've been around a long time.

I've withstood a lot of life's storms. I've withstood a lot
Of bad weather in life, I've withstood a lot of hard times, and I'm still standing too. But I find myself leaning to one side from time to time, so I like to ask the Lord to prop us up on our leaning side, 'cause I figure a lot of us get to leaning at times.

Sometimes we get to leaning toward anger, leaning toward bitterness, leaning toward hatred, leaning toward cussing, leaning toward a lot of things that we shouldn't . So we need to pray, 'Lord, prop us up on our leaning side, so we will stand straight and tall again, to glorify the Lord. ''


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 21, 2010)

PERFECT!!! 



Laela said:


> I got this in my email this morning; thought I'd share it in this thread for the Ladies participating:
> 
> Every time I am asked to pray, I think of the old deacon who always s prayed, 'Lord, prop us up on our leanin' side.' After hearing him pray that prayer many times, someone asked him why he prayed that prayer so fervently.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (May 23, 2010)

Stay close....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 23, 2010)

There has been much activity concerning North & South Korea....     

* 

Clinton: North Korea Must Face Consequences For  Attack On South Korea Warship *

TOKYO — U.S. Secretary of State Hillary Rodham Clinton says North  Korea must face international consequences for the sinking of a South  Korean warship.
  Speaking in the Japanese capital, Clinton said Friday that the U.S.,  Japan, South Korea and China are consulting on an appropriate reaction  to an international investigation that blamed North Korea for the  incident. She says the report proves a North Korean sub fired a torpedo  that sank the ship and that it could no longer be "business as usual" in  dealing with the matter.
 																			 									 									North Korea denies it was responsible for the March sinking  and has threatened to retaliate against any attempt to punish it with  "all-out war."

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/05/21/clinton-north-korea-must_n_584546.html


----------



## Laela (May 25, 2010)

http://www.thebiblenetwork.org.uk/

North Korea


Once the birthplace of the Korean revival, its capital Pyongyang was once the "Jerusalem of the East". Now, North Korea is considered the worst persecutor of Christians in the world.

The majority of North Korea's population of 25 million people have never heard the name Jesus, or the message of God's love for them. The Word of God has been banned. Instead, Kim Il Sung, now deceased, is revered and worshipped as a god.

Those who do know Jesus are severely persecuted. Propaganda has led many North Koreans to believe that Christians are deranged. Believers, if caught, are either killed, or sent to labour camps.

"Owning a Bible in North Korea is very dangerous," says a Bible League courier. "Without a trial, a person with a Bible can receive a 15-year gaol sentence. The life expectancy of prisoners is less than three years."

Yet, hunger for the knowledge of God is intense and the Bible is eagerly sought after.

"A woman came to the door and boldly asked if I had a 'book' for her," says a Bible League ministry partner. "I don't know how she knew I was there. When I handed her one of the few Bibles I had carried, she told me she had prayed for seven years for that moment. She stayed eleven hours - yes, eleven hours - just weeping in response."

It is estimated that there are half a million Christians in North Korea - and the church keeps growing! Praise God for the work of the Holy Spirit in this spiritually barren land!

Bible League has provided and delivered over 20,000 Bibles to North Koreans. But believers are telling us they need thousands more.

Your gift of just £2.70 will place a Bible in the hands of someone in North Korea, who is now praying for it.

The Bible League


----------



## Laela (May 26, 2010)

Tomorrow again, God's willing... 

Even though this "economy" is a 'mess' and we all know it... God knows the plans He has for each one of us. (Jer 29:11)

*Special request:* Ladies, please keep in your prayers all those in this Forum who have request prayer as they seek employment. May God Bless those who seek to be closer to Him, that He will encourage their hearts to keep it moving, in spite of.

Jesus said the poor we will have with us always... and we must spread the gospel worldwide, until ALL hear his Word, at least one time. He came to save ALL MEN, to reconcile with his creation. It is Written.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (May 27, 2010)

Hi ladies,

God is wonderful...simply, wonderful!  

I pray that you all had a good week.  We will continue to pray for North & South Korea, as we can see things are stirring there...our prayers are needed more and more for this region.

I would like to hear some feedback of what the Lord is showing you concerning this region.  If you don't want to share here in the CF, then please pm me.  I want to see where we are together....

Praying for the entire CF members and for those outside of here as well.

Love, always....

N&W


----------



## Laela (Jun 3, 2010)

Bumping.. .. not sure why.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 3, 2010)

Laela said:


> Bumping.. .. not sure why.


Because it is needed...thanks, sis


----------



## donna894 (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Because it is needed...thanks, sis



Exactly... Still praying.  Our world desperately needs it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 8, 2010)

_*"If my people, which are called by my name, shall humble themselves, and  pray, and seek my face, and turn from their wicked ways; then will I  hear from heaven, and will forgive their sin, and will heal their land."
2 Chronicles 7: 14
*_​


----------



## sidney (Jun 8, 2010)

^^^God is healing somewhere because all the great people praying in this thread.  His word will not return void, but shall accomplish what he set it out to do.  Faith is praying even when you cannot see but somewhere God's will is being done.  He just needs us to pray to release his hand to do it.  Be not weary in welldoing, your prayers are being answered.


----------



## Laela (Jun 9, 2010)

"Do not give what is holy to dogs, and do not throw pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn and tear you to pieces." 
*
(Matthew 7:6)*


----------



## DivaEpiphany (Jun 9, 2010)

What does this mean? Sounds pretty vicious.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 9, 2010)

DivaEpiphany said:


> What does this mean? Sounds pretty vicious.



I'm sure the sister will come in and answer, but I know she isn't being viicious about posting that scripture here...this thread is for intercession and some things will be said here that may go against the grain...its ok. Be blessed!


----------



## sidney (Jun 10, 2010)

I found this article written by Adrienne Manson.  I cut out a part that speaks to this thread and I highlighted some key parts.   

God is in need and in search of prayer warriors that will intercede for countries like Africa, the Netherlands, Mexico, Hawaii, Europe, Greece, etc. We are unaware of the needs of these countries in the natural, but when intercession takes place strongholds are broken.There is a great need for intercession for infirmities 
of the people. There is a great amount of lack of knowledge among different members of the body. The Church needs those who are open to intercession to intercede for the part of the body that has a stunt growth in Christ that they may come to maturity in Christ.

Luke 10:19 says "behold, I give unto you power to tread on serpents and scorpions, and over all the power of the enemy: and nothing shall by any means hurt you."Jesus has given unto every believer power over the adversary. Know that your position is the position of an overcomer and a victorious winner, that my friend is your position. An overcomer and a victorious winner. Every believer has authority. You have the right and authority to use the name of Jesus in every situation, because you have been redeemed by the precious blood of Jesus. One sure way of living victorious is to keep the Word of the King in your mouth. "But what saith it? The word is nigh thee, even In thy mouth, and in thy heart: that is, the Word of faith, which We preach;"-Romans 10:8.

The Lord moves and acts upon his word. It is faith and the Word that moves him. My friend faith and the Word are partners; it takes faith in the Word of The Lord to receive from God. In this last hour it is time to receive from the Lord, time to abide in Him, time to walk in the Holy of Holies place.

Much intercession is needed for infirmities in the natural. Satan is attacking many believers with illness and different diseases in their bodies. There is great work that can and will be accomplished through intercession. This last hour is a time of travailing in the spirit that God may have his divine way in the hearts and lives of the people of the King all across the nations.The church will witness many miraculous miracles. The Apostles performed many miracles. Beloved one get ready because through travailing and fasting, the Body of Christ is about to experience a great move of God and an out pouring of the Spirit. The gifts of the spirit will be in full restoration through prayer.

Prayer is needed for them that the cares of this life will not choke the Word out of them. It is time for intercession; in this last hour the church will experience international ministries. Let me explain. There will be other ministries from across the continent that will come to the United States to minister and expound on the scriptures. The people of the Lord have experienced international ministry but in this last hour it will become more common and there will come a large increase of international ministry. Some of the ministries are coming to do a specific work; some are coming to teach in different areas that have not been touched on in the United States. They are coming to perfect, and up build the People of the church in certain areas.

The ministry of prayer is one of the most important ministries to participate in. The prayer ministry -- I like to call it the unseen ministry. Unseen, because it accomplishes much without being able to see whose doing the work.
------------------------

Ladies, just wanted to encourage you all!  Now is the time to pray.  These are trying times, and people are walking away from the faith and the word of God is becoming choked out by the cares of this world.  People are losing jobs, homes, but most importantly, their faith in God.  Just like it says in the gospel in the parable of the sower, the word is being choked out by the cares of this world.  Through prayer you have the power to break strongholds.  You have the power to draw people to God.   The scripture that Nice&Wavy posted says "If my people, who are called unto my name,".....that's us!  We are called by his name.  The lost are not going to repent and call themselves to God.  The church needs to repent and be ready to do the will of God.  I believe that the biggest choker today in the body of Christ is self pre-occupation.  We are constantly bombarded by the cares of this world.  How to get the perfect job, the perfect house, and all these things while the kingdom of God is suffering.  When truly, God said that he will add all these things anyway when our hearts are on the kingdom.  Intersession can be the difference between salvation and carnality, freedom and bondage, life and death. Keep praying so that we can set the captives free.  Let's not let our hearts get bound up.  Because when we are bound, we can't help anyone else.  I love the title of this thread because everytime I log onto the CF, I see "Will you pray?"  I think that is truly the question on the heart of God.  This thread is a constant reminder to keep the will of God in the forefront.  God bless you ladies for your dilligence and commitment to pray!


Isaiah 61:1 
 The Spirit of the Lord GOD is upon me, Because the LORD has anointed me To bring good news to the afflicted; He has sent me to bind up the brokenhearted, To proclaim liberty to captives And freedom to prisoners; To proclaim the favorable year of the Lord.  


The favorable year of the Lord is today Ladies.  Let's pray and set the captives free!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 10, 2010)

Words of Fire!!!

I love it when you all share what the Lord is giving you....this right here is what I'm talking about...girl, thank you for being sensitive in the Spirit to post this.... 





sidney said:


> I found this article written by Adrienne Manson.  I cut out a part that speaks to this thread and I highlighted some key parts.
> 
> God is in need and in search of prayer warriors that will intercede for countries like Africa, the Netherlands, Mexico, Hawaii, Europe, Greece, etc. We are unaware of the needs of these countries in the natural, but when intercession takes place strongholds are broken.There is a great need for intercession for infirmities
> of the people. There is a great amount of lack of knowledge among different members of the body. The Church needs those who are open to intercession to intercede for the part of the body that has a stunt growth in Christ that they may come to maturity in Christ.
> ...


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 10, 2010)

Reading this thread was like looking back over the news since the thread started.  WOW!  God is awesome.  I wish I had seen this thread before.  Do you all realize and see what God is doing?  I'm sitting here feeling so full of His love for even witnessing this miracle.  N&W if you hadn't been obedient in specifically praying for these places, do you realize how much worse situations could have been?  We'll never know, but the time is coming.  It is so near it is as though you can taste it in the air.  

The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth much-james 5:16b


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 11, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> Reading this thread was like looking back over the news since the thread started.  WOW!  God is awesome.  I wish I had seen this thread before.  *Do you all realize and see what God is doing?  I'm sitting here feeling so full of His love for even witnessing this miracle.  N&W if you hadn't been obedient in specifically praying for these places, do you realize how much worse situations could have been?*  We'll never know, but the time is coming.  It is so near it is as though you can taste it in the air.
> 
> The effectual fervent prayer of a righteous man availeth much-james 5:16b


I know, sis...I know.  This is why I pray that more people would pray with me....1 can chase a thousand, 2 ten thousand...imagine all the CF members, praying in one accord for these nations?  

I'm always so in awe of God and how He uses people who are listening.  I thank the Father for ALL of you who are praying along side of me because WE are the church and WE are suppose to pray together, so that we can see the manifestation of God's hand in this world.  If the members of the church aren't praying....what are we doing?

Thank you, for sharing your heart.  I know you will be praying with us as well...I know you are a woman of prayer.


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I thank the Father for ALL of you who are praying along side of me because WE are the church and WE are suppose to pray together, so that we can see the manifestation of God's hand in this world.  If the members of the church aren't praying....what are we doing?



Amen! Prayer is a powerful weapon. Keep up the great work ladies. 

Colossians 1:9-14

9 For this reason, since  the day we heard about you, we have not stopped praying for you and  asking God to fill you with the knowledge of his will through all  spiritual wisdom and understanding. 
10 And we pray this in order that you may live a  life worthy of the Lord and may please him in every way: bearing fruit  in every good work, growing in the knowledge of God,
11 being strengthened with all  power according to his glorious might so that you may have great  endurance and patience, and joyfully 
12 giving thanks to the Father, who has qualified  you to share in the inheritance of the  saints in the kingdom of light.
13 For  he has rescued us from the dominion of darkness and brought us into the  kingdom of the Son he loves,
14 in  whom we have redemption, the forgiveness of sins.

:Rose:


----------



## sidney (Jun 15, 2010)

For those who do not know what to pray, please pray God's will which he revealed in his word concerning his people.  We can be confident that he will answer each prayer because it says in I John 5:14 that he will answer any and every prayer that is made within his will.    Pray for:  


*Comfort, Peace*: Psalm 42; 2 Corinthians 1:3-5; 4:7-12, 16-18; 
*Church Leaders*: Ephesians 4:1-6, 11, 12; 1 Timothy 4:7-16; 2 Timothy 4:2; Titus 1:5-9; 
*Families*: Deuteronomy 6:4-9; Proverbs 22:6; Ephesians 5:21-6:4
*Growth in faith and character*: Joshua 1:8; Ps 119:9, 11, 28, 34; Matthew 6:25-34; Galatians 5:16-26; Colossians 1:9-12; 3:13-15; James 3:17
*Improving Communication*: Proverbs 4:8, 20-23; 8:6-8; Ephesians 4:15 ,23-24; 2 Timothy 2:24-26; Titus 3:1-2;
*Knowing God's Will*: Joshua 1:8; Psalm 119:9-11, 105; Proverbs 12:15; Matthew 7:7; John 7:17; 10:3-4; Romans 12:1-2; Philippians 4:6; James 1:5-8 
*Love for others*: Mark 12:30-35; 1 Corinthians 13; Hebrews 10:24
*Prayer for others*: Ephesians 1:15-23; 3:14-21; Philippians 1:3-6; 1:9-11; Colossians 1:9-14; 3:12-17; 2 Peter 1:5-8
*“Pre-Christians”: *2 Peter 3:9; Luke 19:10; John 16:7-15; John 12:31; 1 John 3:8; Revelation 20:9-15; 1 Corinthians 15:57
*Provision for needs*: Matthew 6:25-34; 7:11
*Rest*: Psalm 62:1; 62:5; Isaiah 40:29-31; 41:10, 13; Jeremiah 31:25; Nahum 1:7; Matthew 11:28-29; John 14:1
*Strength*: Psalm 9:9; 34:4; 37:23; 46:1; 55:22; 69:22; 73:26; 138:7; 2 Corinthians 4:8-10; 2 Timothy 2:16-17; Hebrews 12:1-4;
*Trials:* Deuteronomy 4:30-31; Job 23:10; Psalm 94:12-13; Proverbs 3:11 -12; Acts 14:22; Romans 5:3-5; 8:17-18; 8:28; 2 Corinthians 4:17-18; 2 Timothy 2:12; James 1:2-3; 1:12; 1 Peter 1:7
*Worry*: Psalm 55:22; 138:8; Romans 8:2; 2 Corinthians 10:5; Philippians 4:8; Colossians 1:13; James 1:22-25; 1 Peter 5:6-7


----------



## Laela (Jun 22, 2010)

This week.. if it's on your heart, please stand in agreement with these members concerning employment/careers:



_*Authenticitymanifesting *_- For success in entering the coding training program at work  
_
*PG480*_ - She's praying with legs and has started her job search while on her current job; that God will provide a seamless transition from one job to the next

_*HeChangedMyName *_- Who is preparing for the next level !

_*song of serenity*_ - Who is interviewing this week; We know that God will be with her during those talks and will touch the hearts/minds of the interviewers

_*joy2day *_ - Who is in transition and being led out of her comfort zone, to a different job market

_*htown2DAboot *_- Who is doing a phone interview tomorrow; that God guides her and gives her the right words to say

_*BlessedStarlette *_- Who is prepare to step out in Faith!

_*beautyaddict1913 *_- That she receives not just any teaching position, but the best one for her; please keep her, all those whose dedicate their lives to teach our youths, in your prayers

_*dinanicole *_- Who is preparing for her PCAT and acceptance into pharmacy school this fall

_*ManeAttraxion *_- Who is preparing for grad school

_*Iluvsmuhgrass *_- That God makes a way for her beloved in the job market

Thanks again to N&W for starting this powerful thread.

Amen


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 22, 2010)

Laela said:


> This week.. if it's on your heart, please stand in agreement with these members concerning employment/careers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I stand in agreement and pray God's will over all of our situations and that he make manifest His word in our lives regarding these issues, so that we may all serve his purpose and be a testimony to His power.  In Jesus's name, Amen.


Luke 1:41-42
And it came to pass, that, when Elisabeth heard the salutation of Mary, the babe leaped in her womb; and Elisabeth was filled with the Holy Ghost: 
And she spake out with a loud voice, and said, Blessed art thou among women, and blessed is the fruit of thy womb.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 22, 2010)

Laela said:


> *This week.. if it's on your heart, please stand in agreement with these members concerning employment/careers:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Thank you, Laela for this.  I have been experiencing some things lately in these areas as well and have seen God move on my behalf like lightening coming out the sky...TRUST...He is able to do exceedingly, abundantly above ALL that we ASK or even THINK, according to the power that works within US!!!


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 22, 2010)

Laela said:


> This week.. if it's on your heart, please stand in agreement with these members concerning employment/careers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have some work to do before bed.


----------



## Laela (Jun 23, 2010)

ITA, the operable word is TRUST and you are certainly in my prayers on this. 





Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, Laela for this.  I have been experiencing some things lately in these areas as well and have seen God move on my behalf like lightening coming out the sky...TRUST...He is able to do exceedingly, abundantly above ALL that we ASK or even THINK, according to the power that works within US!!!


----------



## sidney (Jul 3, 2010)

Acts 6:4

"But we will give ourselves continually in prayer, and to the ministry of the word."


----------



## Laela (Jul 8, 2010)

Morning praying ladies.. I pray everyone's having a great morning so far. As you pray for the rest of the world, please remember those in the CF:

Special requests: 
*Those who've lost loved ones this week*
Please keep the people who have lost loved ones recently in prayer. That God comforts their hearts and they find solace in the midst of their pain.

*Those who've lost jobs and/or are seeking employment*
Please keep them lifted up as they look for work. Please pray that promotion comes, that any hindering spirits (negative boss, boss that doesn't like them, jealous co-workers, etc) are moved out of the way to the door that God has for them. God is able.


----------



## LovingLady (Jul 9, 2010)

Ladies, there is a strong Christian movement that is occurring in Indonesia. Please keep this area in your prayers. 

Indonesia's 'Religious Revolution'

If you want to watch the news report click, on the video on the left side of the screen. 

Excerpt: 

"BANDA ACEH, Indonesia-- Indonesia has the world's largest Muslim population and nowhere is Islam more devoutly followed than in the province of Aceh.

Last year, a bill was introduced there allowing adulterers, homosexuals and other religious offenders to be put to death by stoning. But the strict and often harsh Islamic practices have young Indonesians questioning their faith.

 . . . 

But those who still feel disillusioned by Islam are turning elsewhere. Many of them are embracing Christianity and apparently in big numbers.

A recent Time Magazine article called Christianity's surge in Indonesia a "religious revolution."

One Indonesian pastor, whose identity is concealed for security reasons, works in Banda Aceh. She meets with a group of believers, many of them Muslim converts to Christianity, and says she's witnessed an explosion of church growth since the 2004 tsunami.

"Before the tsunami, this area was very closed to the Gospel, but things have changed," she said. "People are more receptive now."

Back at the police checkpoint -- after a few choice words with the police officer -- Saleh was allowed to move on with his day. Still, he is determined not to obey the religious admonition of the officers.

"I'm really disappointed, really disappointed," Saleh said."


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 9, 2010)

Laela said:


> Morning praying ladies.. I pray everyone's having a great morning so far. As you pray for the rest of the world, please remember those in the CF:
> 
> Special requests:
> *Those who've lost loved ones this week*
> ...


 

I stand in agreement.  I pray God's blessings and his will in each of our circumstances.  I pray our obedience to follow him on these journies and I pray for you for giving us this prayer.  in Jesus name, Amen


----------



## la mosca (Jul 17, 2010)

What a wonderful idea.  I will pray.


----------



## LovingLady (Jul 24, 2010)

Ladies please keep the Christians that are located in the Middle East (Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iraq, etc.) in your prayers. They are living in a Muslim dominated society and because of that they are facing heavy persecution and are being treated as 2nd and 3rd class citizens for Jesus name. 

One man was killed because he would broadcast his sermons from a loud speaker. After he died his son started to receive death threats. The son continued where his father left off in sharing the gospel and leading the church. The mother of the son is also started a bible study group for women. 

Here is another situation: Christains Face Taliban Terror.

It is so beautiful to see how strong these people are in their faith.


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 7, 2010)

Ladies please continue to pray for God's will. 

Killed while doing God's work.


----------



## Laela (Nov 5, 2010)

I sorely missed this Prayer Thread..

well, Prayer Warriors, please remember to keep Haiti lifted up today as Hurricane Tomas blows over. Earthquake. Cholera outbreak. Yet another disaster folks living in tents don't need right now.

Also, remember the U.S. Virgin Islands as they select a new governor... an awakening and a turning of hearts to God is needed in that place as well.

The entire Caribbean is lifted up in prayer today.

Also remember:

Indonesia's national disaster and the people mourning those killed in the eruption of Merapi






Ivory Coast's first election since 2002, as they elect a new president

The people of Mayanmar, who will go to the polls for the first time in decades as well


The suffering/problems of this world keep me grounded and grateful for God's Mercy. Abba, Father.. the entire world needs Your Love and Light more than ever... Amen


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 5, 2010)

Laela said:


> I sorely missed this Prayer Thread..
> 
> well, Prayer Warriors, please remember to keep Haiti lifted up today as Hurricane Tomas blows over. Earthquake. Cholera outbreak. Yet another disaster folks living in tents don't need right now.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Laela... :Rose:

I can't help but be reminded just how blessed we are over here in the US and for each of those who died to give us this freedom; for even when a candidate that I vote for does not win, I STILL have my personal way in my life.  The impact doesn't come anywhere near what it does or will in countries in other lands outside of ours. 

Just the other day, I read where those who are still homeless and live in tents in Haiti, had to leave those tents to run for safety from yet another impending storm.  Bless their hearts, have they not suffered enough?  

So yes, indeed I am praying for each life deserves to live in fully in peace.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Nov 5, 2010)

Let's pray


----------



## ADB (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll pray with you


----------



## LovingLady (Nov 5, 2010)

God have mercy on them.


----------



## Laela (Nov 11, 2010)

Today is Veterans Day.. Please remember to say a prayer for all our veterans, many of whom gave the ultimate sacrifice. Freedom isn't free, it comes with a cost. Remembering all service members who are currently serving our country.. God be with them.


----------



## Lucie (Nov 18, 2010)

I want in.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 5, 2012)

Two years have passed and the Lord had me silently praying continually for these areas on the globe.  I stopped posting here because the Lord moved me in a different area, BUT...He has placed on my heart this morning to begin again.

OH, MY LORD and MY GOD!!!  

We will be taken through a spiritual journey this year 2012.  As I look back at the areas on the map that we have prayed for, I can see why the Lord led us to pray for these areas.  Much has happened in the last 2 years since I started this post....Lord, help us!

Well, I must be obedient and begin again, so...He woke me up this morning to once again pray for: *THE MIDDLE EAST*







The Lord is moving in these areas.  In the last two years, many people in these regions are coming to Christ....by the thousands!

The Lord desire for us to pray, once again, against the persecutions against those who come to Christ here.  Pray against the silencing of the Gospel in this area.  Pray for those who are being obedient and hearing the voice of God and although persecution is rising up, they are not afraid to speak the Gospel of Jesus Christ...for they know it is the power of God for salvation for ALL who receive!

Will you join me once again?  Will you join me for the first time? 

Thank you in advance for praying.  The Lord knows the heart of His people.  I thank the Lord for you, always!

Loving you with the love of the Lord, always.....

N&W



> *ETA: Don't forget to share any news regarding the areas that we are led to pray for....this is important.  Also, we will just continue to pray for the areas on the map that the Holy Spirit will bring us to in this thread.  Any other areas we may feel led to pray for: employment, marriage, etc...we will begin another thread for.  Those areas too are very important, but it is important for us to keep it specifically for the areas on the map in this thread. *



Thank you so much!!!​


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Mar 5, 2012)

@Nice&Wavy


This is awesome!!! I'm in!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 5, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> @Nice&Wavy
> 
> 
> This is awesome!!! I'm in!




Thank you, sis.  My heart is so overwhelmed right now, so your wanting to pray with me is awesome!

Thank you, thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 5, 2012)

I am in agreement with this plan. This area has been on my heart as well. I was talking with someone and telling them about the conversions that are taking place in the Middle East. Praise God!! 

We had a speaker come to our church this weekend and they need prayer as they are trying to get materials to Christian leaders in Pakistan. 

I just feel the presence of God as I type this. God is doing and going to do amazing things in these places.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 5, 2012)

Health&hair28 said:


> I am in agreement with this plan. This area has been on my heart as well. I was talking with someone and telling them about the conversions that are taking place in the Middle East. Praise God!!
> 
> We had a speaker come to our church this weekend and they need prayer as they are trying to get materials to Christian leaders in Pakistan.
> 
> I just feel the presence of God as I type this. God is doing and going to do amazing things in these places.


Thank you so much, sis   I am so grateful that you are willing to pray with me as well.

Thank you for sharing about the church in Pakistan and their needs.  Let's pray:
*
"Heavenly Father,

We thank you for your love, goodness and your mercy.  We thank you because we know that you are able to do exceedingly and abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that work within us.  That work in us is prayer.  You desire for us to seek your face concerning the Middle East.  Father, we are lifting the church and the leaders in Pakistan.  We pray that whatever they need to further the Gospel along in that area, that they would supernaturally be given all the materials they need.  We pray that any hinderances that may try to arise, would cease it functions, in the name of Jesus, and that doors will open for them to preach the Gospel freely in this season.

Thank you, Father, that your Will will be done in Pakistan, in Jesus name.

Amen and amen!"


*The whole earth is waiting for the supernatural manifestations of the Sons of God!!!It's time to take our rightful place to teach and minister and pray in and for the work that the Lord has called us to!


----------



## Laela (Mar 5, 2012)

Lord knows I'm in... blessed are those who pray for the Peace of Jerusalem. Is this plan for once a week as before? Please let me know ... you may pm me if you like. Thank you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 5, 2012)

Laela said:


> Lord knows I'm in... blessed are those who pray for the Peace of Jerusalem. Is this plan for once a week as before? Please let me know ... you may pm me if you like. Thank you!


I KNEW I could count on you, sis  Thank you!!!

Yes, once a week.  Thank you for sharing this because I did leave that out.

Love you, sis...always!


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Mar 5, 2012)

How do you determine the area that you are praying for? And when will be be praying?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll be praying also...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 5, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> How do you determine the area that you are praying for? And when will be be praying?


As I pray, the Holy Spirit gives me the location weekly.  Sometimes, we may stay on the same location until He prompts me to share another location.

We pray all week for whatever location the Holy Spirit leads.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 5, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I'll be praying also...


Amen, thank you sis so much!!!


----------



## sidney (Mar 5, 2012)

I've been wanting to ask you to restart this thread because I remember this thread fondly...yess! I'm in! We should do like a prayer band in this thread! Thank you @Nice & Wavy.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 5, 2012)

sidney said:


> I've been wanting to ask you to restart this thread because I remember this thread fondly...yess! I'm in! We should do like a prayer band in this thread! Thank you @Nice & Wavy.


Thanks, Sidney for remembering this thread and all that God wants us to do in prayer for the nations.

What is a prayer band?


----------



## sidney (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks, Sidney for remembering this thread and all that God wants us to do in prayer for the nations.
> 
> What is a prayer band?


 
We don't have to do it it's just an idea, but basically the area of need or topic of need is covered by one individual or a number of persons for a span of time. ie. 8am to noon, we can have an number of persons petitioning for the person, place, or topic.  Some churches do 24 hour bands.  They get VERY effective results this way!  I've heard great results for prayer bands for the unsaved and the sick, people came to Christ or got healed!


----------



## InVue (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice & Wavy


> Will you join me once again? Will you join me for the first time?



*I sure will!*

sidney prayer bands are powerful.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 5, 2012)

sidney said:


> We don't have to do it it's just an idea, but basically the area of need or topic of need is covered by one individual or a number of persons for a span of time. ie. 8am to noon, we can have an number of persons petitioning for the person, place, or topic.  Some churches do 24 hour bands.  They get VERY effective results this way!  I've heard great results for prayer bands for the unsaved and the sick, people came to Christ or got healed!


Thanks for the info.  I guess there are different names for this type of prayer.

I can see how this is good for churches to do, because you have the people locally who can commit to pray at those times.     Great idea!  I think that is already being done here though, with the Prayer Thread where we meet twice a week, don't you think?  Also, Laela began the 28 days of Praise with specific times as well.  I believe its still going on, but if not, maybe this may be something that you can begin...maybe with the women who don't participate with the Weekly Prayer here or with Praying for the Nations.  

However, this is a little different because the focus are on the nations, so its more intercession for not only the unsaved, but for the missionaries, underground/persecuted churches, etc.  There are times where the Lord will call us to pray for a certain area before a disaster takes place.  If you remember earlier in this thread, the Lord called for us to pray for Europe and I believe the president of Poland, his wife and most of his cabinet was killed in a plane crash.  We of course didn't pray for the crash, but our prayers might have saved more from dying, or a worst disaster.

As intercessors, the Lord will cause us to pray over geographical areas against the powers of darkness over specific areas.  This is the area that the Lord has called us too for this specific thread.

Thank you for your heart of worship and desire to always please the Lord by doing the work of the ministry, Sidney!

Love you, sis!

N&W


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 5, 2012)

InVue said:


> @Nice & Wavy
> 
> *I sure will!*
> 
> @sidney prayer bands are powerful.


Thank you so much, sis!  I appreciate your ministry to pray for the nations!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok, to be more specific on some of the areas in the Middle East, we will pray for these areas:

*Israel 
Syria
Iraq
Iran*

We know what's going on, so allow the Holy Spirit to use you to intercede for these areas specifically.

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## sidney (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks for the info. I guess there are different names for this type of prayer.
> 
> I can see how this is good for churches to do, because you have the people locally who can commit to pray at those times.  Great idea! I think that is already being done here though, with the Prayer Thread where we meet twice a week, don't you think? Also, Laela began the 28 days of Praise with specific times as well. I believe its still going on, but if not, maybe this may be something that you can begin...maybe with the women who don't participate with the Weekly Prayer here or with Praying for the Nations.
> 
> ...


 
True, True.  No I don't think we need another thread.  People will post throughout the week so we existentially will be accomplishing the same end.  Thanks!  Love you too N&W!  Let'get to work by praying...he said we would do "greater works than these'...and prayer is how we do it!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 5, 2012)

sidney said:


> True, True.  No I don't think we need another thread.  People will post throughout the week so we existentially will be accomplishing the same end.  Thanks!  Love you too N&W!  Let'get to work by praying...he said we would do "greater works than these'...and prayer is how we do it!


Thank you, sis!


----------



## Laela (Mar 7, 2012)

BUMP.

-------------


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 7, 2012)

Laela said:


> BUMP.
> 
> -------------


Thanks, sis


----------



## InVue (Mar 8, 2012)

While in prayer yesterday God impressed Syria on my heart. I read the following article tonight. Also, on Monday I was looking at some really sad photos on Reuters news site of the fighting in Syria. It is so sad homes being blown-up and child lying dead in the street behind a bloody elderly man who had obviously been wounded. There is so much to pray for...

Thanks Nice & Wavy for this thread.

*Washington Post*
*
Assad’s forces gaining ‘momentum’ in Syria, U.S. general warns*
March 6

Syrian President Bashar al-Assad’s forces are “gaining physical momentum on the battlefield,” and the situation there “will get worse before it gets better,” the top U.S. military official in the region said Tuesday.

Marine Gen. James Mattis told Senate lawmakers that Assad “is going to be there for some time because I think he will continue to employ heavier and heavier weapons on his people.”

Any U.S. or international air operations against Assad’s forces would be “challenging,” said Mattis, head of U.S. Central Command. Russia has provided Syria with “very advanced integrated air defense capabilities — missiles, radars, that sort of thing,” he said.

Iranian support for Assad has included weapons and teams of experts that have flown into Damascus to provide intelligence and eavesdropping capabilities to locate and suppress opposition networks, Mattis said, adding that Iran has also been “moving weapons” into Sudan and to opposition factions in Yemen. 

Complete article.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 8, 2012)

InVue said:


> While in prayer yesterday God impressed Syria on my heart. I read the following article tonight. Also, on Monday I was looking at some really sad photos on Reuters news site of the fighting in Syria. It is so sad homes being blown-up and child lying dead in the street behind a bloody elderly man who had obviously been wounded. There is so much to pray for...
> 
> Thanks Nice & Wavy for this thread.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this post, InVue.  I praise God for you because you are allowing the Lord to speak to your heart concerning the Middle East, especially Syria.

I too have been praying for Syria.  This whole regions geographical area is under heavy demonic influence, which is why we are seeing wars and deaths by the thousands continually...one country after another.

Thank you for praying and coming back and sharing news about what's going on.  This will help us to pray more effectively and precisely for this region of the world!

So much love,

N&W


----------



## InVue (Mar 8, 2012)

Actually I have to make a correction the photos of the child and elderly man were in Quetta, Pakistan. But you are right about the regions being under demonic influence. I will be praying. 

Love to you my sister.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 8, 2012)

InVue said:


> Actually I have to make a correction the photos of the child and elderly man were in Quetta, Pakistan. But you are right about the regions being under demonic influence. I will be praying.
> 
> Love to you my sister.


----------



## InVue (Mar 9, 2012)

On last night while getting into my warm bed. I thought about the instability of our world and how our lives are in the balance so-to-speak. The comforts we Americans enjoy could one day change. Years ago, I visited Isreal. During my visit, I noticed armed soldiers in almost every public area. Unfortunately, there had been a school bus bombing and other terrorist attacks at the time. 

*For now*, we are blessed here in America we don't worry about school bus bombings or suicide bombers inside our malls and restaurants. These type threats are ongoing in Isreal. Who knows, armed guards in public places may be a constant in this country one day. We are all connected both directly and indirectly... *It's been praying time*, but it's *urgent* now.

*The following is a transcript from Greta Van Susteren's interview with Isreal's Prime Minister Netanyahu

"On The Record"  
on March 7, 2012. *

*VAN SUSTEREN:* You talk about the Jewish future, but you also touched on last night that if Iran gets a nuclear weapon, obviously you are in the direct line of fire and Ahmadinejad has made very derogatory marks and stated his very ugly intentions towards Israel.

*NETANYAHU:* Now you are being a diplomat. He said that Israel should be wiped off the face of the earth and they are developing nuclear weapons to do it, for that purpose. Not only for that. They could shut down the Straits of Hormuz. They are threatening that. You are worried about the price of oil today. Think about what it would mean if Iran, this radical regime that chants "Death to America! Death to Israel!" A, they get their hands on atomic bombs. 

They could use it against any one of us, they could give it to their terrorist proxies to use against any one of us, they could threaten credibly to block the Straits of Hormuz, which would send the price of oil skyrocketing, not anything that even remotely resembles what we have now, and they will pocket the dough because they are oil producers.

So these are things that could change the world. It could be like a hinge of history. We could live in another time. We have never had since the advent of nuclear weapons a regime that could act with such irresponsibility having those weapons of mass death.

So I think this is something that we should -- we should talk about. Everybody talks about the -- you know, the costs of taking action, to stop Iran. I think it's important to start on the cost of not acting to stop Iran, of a world in which the ayatollahs would have atomic bombs. I think that would be catastrophic.

Read more


----------



## Laela (Mar 9, 2012)

N&W,

Is there a certain time/day we are to pray together? Just curious.... God bless.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 9, 2012)

Laela said:


> N&W,
> 
> Is there a certain time/day we are to pray together? Just curious.... God bless.


No, it can become too constrictive that way, so its just to pray as you are led.  We should just watch and pray throughout the week for the areas that are posted.  If the Lord gives a word regarding the region, then come here and share it or if you see something in the news discussing the area that we are praying for, then share that as well.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 9, 2012)

InVue said:


> On last night while getting into my warm bed. I thought about the instability of our world and how our lives are in the balance so-to-speak. The comforts we Americans enjoy could one day change. Years ago, I visited Isreal. During my visit, I noticed armed soldiers in almost every public area. Unfortunately, there had been a school bus bombing and other terrorist attacks at the time.
> 
> *For now*, we are blessed here in America we don't worry about school bus bombings or suicide bombers inside our malls and restaurants. These type threats are ongoing in Isreal. Who knows, armed guards in public places may be a constant in this country one day. We are all connected both directly and indirectly... *It's been praying time*, but it's *urgent* now.
> 
> ...


This is what is good....you are thinking about the instability of the world and its events.  It causes us to pray more fevently about things.

I appreciate you sharing this information because we can hear from this leader from Israel concerning what's happening in the region.

Thank you, thank you!


----------



## Laela (Mar 9, 2012)

OK TY lady... I do understand that. Stay tuned..God bless!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 9, 2012)

Laela said:


> OK TY lady... I do understand that. Stay tuned..God bless!


God bless you my sister and friend!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you ladies for praying...I know and believe that we will come back to the area in the Middle East.  Right now, the Lord is leading us to pray for:*  BRAZIL*!







Pray for the missionaries in the field there.  Pray for the churches who are experiencing huge church growth...as people are coming to Christ.  Pray for the laborers there as they adjust to the new wave of new converts and that the Lord will give them supernatural strength to be able to endure not resting as they are use to.

Pray for the government, that the finances in that country will change for the better for the people.  Pray also that they will come to the saving knowledge of Jesus Christ so that they may govern the way God intended.

Thank you ladies for praying...I so appreciate your willingness and commitment to pray for the nations.

God bless you and have a wonderful Sunday!!!

Love always,

N&W​


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 14, 2012)

Bump....bump


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 16, 2012)

I will no longer keep this thread going here on CF.  Thanks for those who did participate...I appreciated your prayers.

God bless you, always....

N&W


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey,

Why not???




Nice & Wavy said:


> *I will no longer keep this thread going here on CF.* Thanks for those who did participate...I appreciated your prayers.
> 
> God bless you, always....
> 
> N&W


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I will no longer keep this thread going here on CF. Thanks for those who did participate...I appreciated your prayers.
> 
> God bless you, always....
> 
> N&W


 
I was actually praying for the last country you posted. My church is involved in ministry in Brazil. I respect your decision though.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Mar 16, 2012)

okay, I trust that you are woman that is leady by the HS and if you are lead to stop the thread, then I won't question you...but this is something that I'd been feeling lead to do for quite some time this post brought confirmation, I will continue to pray...

thank you...


----------



## sidney (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I will no longer keep this thread going here on CF.  Thanks for those who did participate...I appreciated your prayers.
> 
> God bless you, always....
> 
> N&W



Nice&Wavy, God is not done with your work here on this thread , he has made it clear that he is now leading us to pray for Saudi Arabia.  






I pray that you return and continue your invaluable work here in this thread and continue to spread the spirit of prayer throughout the CF.  God loves this thread, it's after his own heart!  Your love for this thread indicates that you are as well! Ladies let's continue to pray for the persecuted and pray that N&W continues her work here, it can not be replaced.


----------



## sidney (Mar 18, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> okay, I trust that you are woman that is leady by the HS and if you are lead to stop the thread, then I won't question you...*but this is something that I'd been feeling lead to do for quite some time this post brought confirmation, I will continue to pray...*
> 
> thank you...



This thread is very important to God's heart.  We will continue to pray until N&W returns and continues to lead us in prayer.


----------



## Laela (Mar 19, 2012)

^^^ ITA... and yes, I will....


----------



## sidney (Mar 19, 2012)

Laela said:


> ^^^ ITA... and yes, I will....


  Amen, Laela, you are always the first one ready to pray...I hope everyone else is still praying.


----------



## sidney (Mar 19, 2012)

Here is something I found on Saudi Arabia and persecution today.  I'm not a political person, but I can at best say a prayer.  

Saudi Grand Mufti Calls for “Destruction of All Churches in Region”
ICC Note:

“Abdul Aziz bin Abdullah, the Grand Mufti of Saudi Arabia, declared that it is ‘necessary to destroy all the churches of the region,’ Jihad Watch reports.

3/14/2012 Saudi Arabia (Jihad Watch) – According to several Arabic news sources, last Monday, Sheikh Abdul Aziz bin Abdullah, the Grand Mufti of Saudi Arabia, declared that it is “necessary to destroy all the churches of the region.”

The Grand Mufti made his assertion in response to a question posed by a delegation from Kuwait, regarding the position of a Kuwaiti parliament member who recently called for the "removal" of churches (he later “clarified” by saying he merely meant that no churches should be built in Kuwait). The Kuwaiti delegation wanted to confirm Sharia’s position on churches.

Accordingly, the Grand Mufti “stressed that Kuwait was a part of the Arabian Peninsula, and therefore it is necessary to destroy all churches in it.”

As with many grand muftis before him, the Sheikh based his proclamation on the famous tradition, or hadith, wherein the prophet of Islam declared on his deathbed that “There are not to be two religions in the [Arabian] Peninsula,” which has always been interpreted to mean that only Islam can be practiced in the region.

While the facts of this account speak for themselves, consider further:

Sheikh Abdul Aziz bin Abdullah is not just some random Muslim hating on churches. He is the Grand Mufti of the nation that brought Islam to the world. Moreover, he is the President of the Supreme Council of Ulema [Islamic scholars] and Chairman of the Standing Committee for Scientific Research and Issuing of Fatwas. Accordingly, when it comes to what Islam teaches, his words are immensely authoritative.

…

[Full Story]-->
http://www.jihadwatch.org/2012/03/r...or-destruction-of-all-churches-in-region.html


----------



## Laela (Apr 11, 2012)

Just sharing this link I received from BibleStudyTools.com,  for anyone interested in this event - you receive this free prayer guide if you choose to participate:






Here are reference links: *http://www.salemoffers.com/campaign/jan-mar-2012/rc/emailCPL

http://getamericapraying.com/* - has *local prayer groups* to join, and news updates


----------



## LadyAmani (Jul 18, 2012)

Ladies, I really think we should keep this going? Where should we start? or pick up from?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 19, 2012)

^^where ever you feel led or go to a map and ask God where ...


----------

